# NSIS Custom Page & AllUsers Startmenü



## njeri (3. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und hoffe, ich habe das richtige Forum gefunden.

Ich habe zwei Fragen zum Erstellen eines Setups mit NSIS:

Ich habe als Startpage eine Custom Page eingebunden, auf der der User entscheiden kann, ob er das Spiel von CD starten oder lokal installieren möchte. Dazu habe ich zwei Radiobuttons erstellt, deren Wert (Status) ich abfragen möchte, wenn der User den Next Button drückt. Nun die Frage, wie ich es machen kann, dass 1. das Spiel gestartet (exec) und der Setup abgebrochen wird und 2. der Setup fortgeführ, also die nächste Seite gezeigt wird.

Die zweite Frage: Ich erstelle einen Eintrag im Startmenü und auf dem Desktop ($SMPROGRAMS). Dies gilt für den aktuell angemeldeten User. Ich möchte aber gerne, das es im Startmenü von AllUsers erstellt wird. Wie kann ich das angeben?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.
Njeri


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. August 2006)

Vielleicht hilft Dir diese Beitrag bei nsis.sourceforge.net:
http://nsis.sourceforge.net/Path_manipulation_with_all_users/current_user_selection_in_run-time


----------

